# CanonRumors locks up browser



## gkreis (Aug 2, 2010)

Is anyone else seeing their browser lock up when viewing the Canon Rumors site? I can't do it with Firefox. It is 50/50 it will lock up and if I look at it long enough, it will for sure. Consequently, I read this site in Chrome and even there, about 5-10% of the time it crashes Chrome.

It appears to be related to scripts that are running on the site, particularly related to ads.


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 2, 2010)

Seemed fine to me on Firefox 3.6 and is fine with 4 beta. Maybe you have some greasemonkey scripts installed that lock the site up?


----------



## Stuart (Aug 2, 2010)

I've seen this elsewhere where badly built of maicious ads damage the browser. Keeping your machine patched and using AV is one of the few ways to protect yourself.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

gkreis said:


> Is anyone else seeing their browser lock up when viewing the Canon Rumors site? I can't do it with Firefox. It is 50/50 it will lock up and if I look at it long enough, it will for sure. Consequently, I read this site in Chrome and even there, about 5-10% of the time it crashes Chrome.
> 
> It appears to be related to scripts that are running on the site, particularly related to ads.



99% of Firefox issues are plugin/extension related. Usually javascript.

The code on this site is fine.


----------



## Mark Shemas (Dec 4, 2010)

Reinstall the addin, go to tools, add-ons and remove foxmarks. Then restart firefox, open add ons again and click get extensions, find foxmarks again and reinstall it.


----------

